# My hubby sentz me a cowwar........



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much, Lady and Prince! The collar is beautiful! It looks SO cute on Jade! You guys were so sweet to think of little Jade! We can't thank you enough!

Lots of love sent from The Wee's and I! xxx

It's so itty bitty! Definitely a collar to recommend to those with puppies looking for itsy bitsy collars. 


























I can't get over how teeny it is. :lol:










Jadey says: Thank you my dear hubby. I wubz you whole whole bunches!!! :love5:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww how cute!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh wow you got it so quick! It is definitely tiny size. Prince says Jade looks very sexy! We are glad it fits. A wee collar for a wee little girl!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

It is from Greenbelts on Etsy. I believe it was listed as a toy collar.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So cute!!! I love greenbelts!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, those pics of little Jade are just precious !!! Jade, that was so nice of your Hubby , Prince to send you a beautiful collar. it looks very pretty on you


----------



## Chi Chi Mama (Oct 11, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhitfistsonacokebottleneckahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! I didn't know they made collars that tiny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Awww how cute!!


Thanks, Amy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Oh wow you got it so quick! It is definitely tiny size. Prince says Jade looks very sexy! We are glad it fits. A wee collar for a wee little girl!





Jayda said:


> It is from Greenbelts on Etsy. I believe it was listed as a toy collar.


It did, didn't it! I was so excited when I went to the mailbox! I was guessing it would come tomorrow. I couldn't get the package open fast enough, I was so excited! It is beyond darling! It's very hard to find a collar to fit a 4 inch neck. :lol: It's perfect! 

It's definitely a collar I'd recommend to those looking for itsy bitsy. So well made too! 

We can't thank you enough! You were so sweet to send it to Jade!

Thanks again! We absolutely love it! xxxx

Jadey said to tell Prince that he's sexy too!  

Kisses and hugs to Lady and Prince! :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> So cute!!! I love greenbelts!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Z! It is so adorable!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

elaina said:


> omg, those pics of little Jade are just precious !!! Jade, that was so nice of your Hubby , Prince to send you a beautiful collar. it looks very pretty on you


Thank you so much, Elaine! Jade sends her love! She was so happy to get her love gift from her hubby. She's calling it her wedding collar.  :lol:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a listing from them...it is actually listed as a "tiny dog collar". Dang I like this one too because it is pink! I agree with Zorana, I have a collar for Lady from them, it is so nicely made.

Big Pink Bling Tiny Leather Dog Collar with by Greenbelts on Etsy


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Aww how sweet!! And what a teeennniieee collar for little Jade!! I love how she looks with it on!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chi Chi Mama said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhitfistsonacokebottleneckahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! I didn't know they made collars that tiny!


It is SO cute! It's teeny tiny! All I could do is say, awwwwww!!!!! 

This brand is handmade. So I guess she makes some itsy bitsy ones for young puppies. We never find collars to fit little Jade. I know where to order from now.  It's perfect!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Here is a listing from them...it is actually listed as a "tiny dog collar". Dang I like this one too because it is pink! I agree with Zorana, I have a collar for Lady from them, it is so nicely made.
> 
> Big Pink Bling Tiny Leather Dog Collar with by Greenbelts on Etsy


Oh that is gorgeous! That one might be too big, though. :/

Great prices for such a nice collar! 

I measured this one. From tip to tip it's 7 inches. It should fit a 4 to 5 inch neck. I've never seen one so teensy! It is perfect for Jade! 

Around The Collar does custom sizes too. I got an email today that the one I had her custom make is on its way.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lulajane said:


> Aww how sweet!! And what a teeennniieee collar for little Jade!! I love how she looks with it on!


Thank you, Amy!  It fits her like it was custom made for her. I love it! Lady and Prince did a perfect job! We are very proud of her new collar! Such a very nice gift!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I asked her to make it smaller and then it ended up being too small for Prince. I am glad Jade can use it. She will make custom orders if you email. I just love the pink one too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That pink one is really calling my name. And I'm on a shopping strike. Haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I asked her to make it smaller and then it ended up being too small for Prince. I am glad Jade can use it. She will make custom orders if you email. I just love the pink one too.


It is SO perfect Jade! I can't thank you enough! xxx

I might have her do a custom size in that pink for Lex and Gia once I'm off of my shopping ban. Haha!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> It is SO perfect Jade! I can't thank you enough! xxx
> 
> I might have her do a custom size in that pink for Lex and Gia once I'm off of my shopping ban. Haha!


I just spotted this for Lady but it would need to be a custom size order too...thank goodness since that provides time to be rational!


Gold Leather Dog Collar with Large Offset Flower by Greenbelts


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> I just spotted this for Lady but it would need to be a custom size order too...thank goodness since that provides time to be rational!
> 
> 
> Gold Leather Dog Collar with Large Offset Flower by Greenbelts


Oh that is gorgeous too!!! I have to look through all her listings. That might get me in trouble! Haha!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

TLI said:


> Oh that is gorgeous too!!! I have to look through all her listings. That might get me in trouble! Haha!


She has cat collars listed too. I don't see why those would work for small dogs too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> She has cat collars listed too. I don't see why those would work for small dogs too.


That's true. I'll take a look this evening. I looked through briefly, she has some very nice collars! 

Thank you so much, again! We adore the little collar. xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jayda said:


> I just spotted this for Lady but it would need to be a custom size order too...thank goodness since that provides time to be rational!
> 
> 
> Gold Leather Dog Collar with Large Offset Flower by Greenbelts


Oh wow that collar is gorgeous!!! I am so wanting to get Jaxx a collar but I cannot find a collar that looks masculine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh wow that collar is gorgeous!!! I am so wanting to get Jaxx a collar but I cannot find a collar that looks masculine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amy, I saw a few that looked pretty masculine. Some with just the stones, boy colors, and some with spikes.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Amy, I saw a few that looked pretty masculine. Some with just the stones, boy colors, and some with spikes.


I need to go have another look. It has been a while since I looked.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Lookin' good, girl! 
T, did you say her neck is 4" around? I just measured that so I could get a visual. That's crazy!!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL She is soooo stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

AC/DC Fan said:


> Lookin' good, girl!
> T, did you say her neck is 4" around? I just measured that so I could get a visual. That's crazy!!


Oh my goodness I cannot imagine 4 inch neck. Jaxx's is 7 inches and it looks small but 4 inches I cannot imagine.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tinaschi's said:


> LOL She is soooo stinkin adorable!!!


Thank you so much! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, it's very hard to imagine a full grown dog being Jade's size. It still amazes me everyday, and she's 4 1/2 years old. 

I can wrap my fingers around her neck and my thumb and index finger touches, and there is still room. I have small hands. 











She's an itsy bitsy teeny tiny girl.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lady and Prince have a surprise that is on it's way to me. I'll mail it out as soon as it arrives.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh my goodness I cannot imagine 4 inch neck. Jaxx's is 7 inches and it looks small but 4 inches I cannot imagine.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amy, little Jaxx has a surprise coming from The Wee's. It's on it's way to me. When you get a chance, PM me your addy. xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yes, it's very hard to imagine a full grown dog being Jade's size. It still amazes me everyday, and she's 4 1/2 years old.
> 
> I can wrap my fingers around her neck and my thumb and index finger touches, and there is still room. I have small hands.
> 
> ...


Oh wow T! That really puts into perspective how small she is! Hubby can do that with Jaxx's neck but I cannot.

When we were passing through Houston...I thought how cool it would have been if we had Jaxx with us and we could have stopped to have a play date with the wees. Unfortunately, he didn't get to go with us on the last trip.



TLI said:


> Amy, little Jaxx has a surprise coming from The Wee's. It's on it's way to me. When you get a chance, PM me your addy. xxx


Aww you are so sweet T! You didn't need to do that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Oh wow T! That really puts into perspective how small she is! Hubby can do that with Jaxx's neck but I cannot.
> 
> When we were passing through Houston...I thought how cool it would have been if we had Jaxx with us and we could have stopped to have a play date with the wees. Unfortunately, he didn't get to go with us on the last trip.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's amazing how tiny some of these little ones are. I know for the longest time I just guessed at my troops measurements. Which is why I had to return so many things. :lol:

After Chance's neuter, he gained right at 1 1/2 lbs. His 10.5 inch chest was pushing 11.5 to 12 inches at the time. He's back down to a healthy weight of about 4 lbs. He's built different than little Jaxx. He's real compact. They have similar measurements, though. Chance's neck is about 7 inches, chest is back down at around 10.5 inches. 

I always measured the largest part of their chest. Which is another reason I was getting things too big. That, plus trying to measure on the run. :lol: Any weight gain or loss changes it a bit too. 

They aren't much interested in standing still for measurements. Haha!

I measured Jade's neck just now with a soft measuring tape, and it's 4.6 inches. So I was a tiny bit off. 

I would have loved to have met you! Even without the furry clan. That would be a definite plus of course!

Anytime you guys are near Houston, let me know. We can always meet for lunch or dinner. 

I was online shopping and came across a cute outfit, and the first baby that came to mind was little Jaxx. I love to send little gifts here and there. I know he will look darling in it! xxxx


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Awwww so pretty

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, it's amazing how tiny some of these little ones are. I know for the longest time I just guessed at my troops measurements. Which is why I had to return so many things. :lol:
> 
> After Chance's neuter, he gained right at 1 1/2 lbs. His 10.5 inch chest was pushing 11.5 to 12 inches at the time. He's back down to a healthy weight of about 4 lbs. He's built different than little Jaxx. He's real compact. They have similar measurements, though. Chance's neck is about 7 inches, chest is back down at around 10.5 inches.
> 
> ...


I totally can relate to them not wanting to stand still for measuring. Jaxx thinks it is time to play when I measure him.

You are so sweet. I PMd you.

We usually go to Houston for getaways so I will definitely let you know the next time I am down that way (I think Houston is down from Tyler.). It would be great to go out to lunch or dinner with you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! T, Jade is such a doll. I missed her cute little face.  She hasn't gotten any bigger since I last saw her. I can't believe how teeny tiny the collar is!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tabcat73 said:


> Awwww so pretty
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I totally can relate to them not wanting to stand still for measuring. Jaxx thinks it is time to play when I measure him.
> 
> You are so sweet. I PMd you.
> 
> ...


Haha! Mine do too. They turn about thinking it's tug of war time. :lol:

I'm about an hour and half from north Houston, so just let me know. It would be great to meet you! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Aww! T, Jade is such a doll. I missed her cute little face.  She hasn't gotten any bigger since I last saw her. I can't believe how teeny tiny the collar is!!!!


Lisa!!!! Where have you been?? Long time no see! So great to see you! Many of the oldies are gone, but more are coming back.  I was gone over a year, maybe closer to two. Not sure. I lost track of time. :lol: That's what happens when you get old. 

On a serious note, my Dad was diagnosed with cancer, he did well for almost 2 years. The last 2 months were terrible for us all. All of my family are very close. I'm sure you remember that my parents have lived with me for years. Mom is 95% blind. I'm blessed to still have her. 

My Dad passed away in December.  I miss him everyday. 

Thank you so much! Jade stopped growing around 9 months. She's so teeny. It's just crazy. I knew she'd be tiny, but I thought she'd get a little bigger than this. :lol: The good news is that she's healthy. No problems at all. We've truly been blessed. She's 4 1/2 years old now. 

You sent her that "cute as a button T," didn't you? It still fits her. :lol: One of the few things that she has that does fit. 

It's so awesome to see you! I hope you and your furry babies are doing well! Please don't be a stranger. It's very nice to see you posting!! xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Haha! Mine do too. They turn about thinking it's tug of war time. :lol:
> 
> I'm about an hour and half from north Houston, so just let me know. It would be great to meet you! xxx


Jaxx does that too!!

We are about 3.5 hours north of Houston. We usually plan it as a weekend getaway because driving 7 hours in one day kills my back.

It would be great to meet you too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

where does one get a chi soo small?!?!?! I want!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx does that too!!
> 
> We are about 3.5 hours north of Houston. We usually plan it as a weekend getaway because driving 7 hours in one day kills my back.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I do good on 2 hr drives these days. Back pain effects everything. :/ I'm sorry you suffer with it too. xxx

Just give me a heads up when yall are making the trip, and we'll plan to at least do lunch or dinner.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I hear ya! I do good on 2 hr drives these days. Back pain effects everything. :/ I'm sorry you suffer with it too. xxx
> 
> Just give me a heads up when yall are making the trip, and we'll plan to at least do lunch or dinner.


It does affect everything but after dealing with it since age 23 I am pretty stubborn and do what I want and deal with the ramifications later.

Will do. We don't have a trip planned right now but I am sure we will soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ruffio N Reinas said:


> where does one get a chi soo small?!?!?! I want!


Honestly, there are very very few that mature out at Jade's size. The few that do normally have underlying health problem that keeps them from thriving/growing. 

Jade grew and gained consistently as a normal healthy puppy. Just on a smaller scale. There was never a week that she didn't gain. We were very lucky. I count my blessings daily. 

Chi's Jade size are absolutely adorable. But pics don't tell the whole story. Jade has many limitations. She isn't ill, but her size alone is risky. Her legs are no bigger around than a pencil. The whole top of her head is an open molera. Her whole head is similar in size to a golf ball. She can't be around larger dogs. Just the swipe of a large dogs tail would knock her out, and possibly be fatal. She's like having a special needs child. You can't fast her, her walks are very short. She's not big enough to store enough energy for long walks, etc. She plays like a 7/8 week old puppy. She's energetic, happy, but it's very different than having a 5 lb Chi., which is still tiny. 

I always like to mention all of these things. Not to deter you from wanting one, but so that people are aware of the extra care one her size requires. 

She's 4 1/2 years old and just now getting her adult teeth. But her mouth is so teeny tiny that her teeth are a wreck. There is no room in her mouth for a normal set of teeth. 

With all of that said. If you find one her size, you have to be prepared for the risks. Most of the time they live very short lives with many health issues. I'm not sure if you followed little Quigley. He was about 2.5 lbs. before he got so sick. They require specialist to be put under anesthesia, and it can get very very expensive. Not to mention the heartbreak of losing them. 

Many breeders do not home a tiny such as Jade. If you do find one, they will normally cost you 3 to 5 thousand dollars. I personally would never pay that much for size, but people do. All of my pups were under $600.

Jade's breeder was elderly and ill. Jade was the first in all her years of breeding to be this teeny. Her breeder just wanted her to go to a home where she knew she'd be cared for, loved and safe. 

I had to visit her home with my other 3 pups, and my youngest daughter. She wouldn't agree to selling her to me until we went through the process that she required. I spent 2 weeks thinking long and hard before taking Jade. My "selling" point was seeing a 13 week old, 11/12 oz pup trying to drag a rug 200 times her size across the floor. Haha!! The rug didn't budge, but I knew that by seeing her spunk that she was teeny tiny, but full of life. :love5:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

TLI said:


> Lisa!!!! Where have you been?? Long time no see! So great to see you! Many of the oldies are gone, but more are coming back.  I was gone over a year, maybe closer to two. Not sure. I lost track of time. :lol: That's what happens when you get old.
> 
> On a serious note, my Dad was diagnosed with cancer, he did well for almost 2 years. The last 2 months were terrible for us all. All of my family are very close. I'm sure you remember that my parents have lived with me for years. Mom is 95% blind. I'm blessed to still have her.
> 
> ...


T, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Yes, I remembered that they lived with you, and that you all were very close. I'm truly sorry for your loss. We need to find a cure for cancer!!! To many lives are lost. It's sad. Treasure everyday and every moment with your mom. God Bless her.

Yes, I sent Little Miss Jade the teeny tiny button shirt. I can't believe it still fits her!! I'm happy to hear that she's healthy. She a strong little thing. 

I hope to be on here more often too. I think once school starts again I will have more me time. Hopefully!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Jade looks so lovely! And seriously.. that is the tiniest collar I've ever seen!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> T, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Yes, I remembered that they lived with you, and that you all were very close. I'm truly sorry for your loss. We need to find a cure for cancer!!! To many lives are lost. It's sad. Treasure everyday and every moment with your mom. God Bless her.
> 
> Yes, I sent Little Miss Jade the teeny tiny button shirt. I can't believe it still fits her!! I'm happy to hear that she's healthy. She a strong little thing.
> 
> I hope to be on here more often too. I think once school starts again I will have more me time. Hopefully!


Thank you so much, Lisa! xxx We miss him so much! 

My mom is like my best friend. I adore her. I can't imagine life without her. 

I agree. Cancer takes so many. 

Yeah, she never really grew that much. That T still looks darling on her. :love5: We have been truly blessed that she's so healthy. 

I hear ya! I have to use my phone on the run to post. Life can be so busy. It's great to hear from you!! Take care! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> It does affect everything but after dealing with it since age 23 I am pretty stubborn and do what I want and deal with the ramifications later.
> 
> Will do. We don't have a trip planned right now but I am sure we will soon.
> 
> ...


I hear ya! I have an unstable spine, but I keep pushing forward. There are days when I can barely walk, but I just keep on keeping on. I refuse to let it take over me. It's now moving down in my right hip. But I won't give up the fight.  

I'm truly sorry to hear you suffer with back trouble too. It can be so taxing physically and mentally. :/

Just let me know, girl! It would be a pleasure to meet you! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Jade looks so lovely! And seriously.. that is the tiniest collar I've ever seen!


Thank you so much, Samantha! xxx It's so adorable! It's nice to know that I can go to 2 places now for collars that fit The Wee's nicely.


----------

